

House Votes to Limit N.S.A.’s Collection of Phone Data - 001sky
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/05/23/us/politics/house-votes-to-limit-nsas-collection-of-phone-data.html?hp

======
agapos
NSA decides to ignore law, as it did before. Other news at 11.

